# vegas update



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Checkin in real quick from vegas,
> 
> Adam took 4th in yamfs, bridger deaton won it with back to back 300. Man that kid can shoot
> 
> ...


I won youth male freestyle. I had a bad round on day two but so did the others that were close. Don't know if it was nerves or having to shoot at 7 in the morning.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice I see you finished 19th out of 669 thats great!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, had a solid round today... 6th end I had one that hurt but it was all me

Shot a 299 24x today


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I still have to get over my "competition nerves" they still get me pretty good.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice job Jake!


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

yea I watched you shoot a round, seemed like you were doing really well, everybody I watched was doing really well lol.
I took 2nd in yffs but the girl that beat me was only a point ahead each day so it was a really good and close match!!


----------



## NextGenArchery (Mar 28, 2010)

nice job everybody! well see you guys there next year no matter what...unfortunately the past 2 years i've had family problems that kept me from getting there


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

huntergal111 said:


> yea I watched you shoot a round, seemed like you were doing really well, everybody I watched was doing really well lol.
> I took 2nd in yffs but the girl that beat me was only a point ahead each day so it was a really good and close match!!


Good shooting this weekend, Lexi. Wish we could have found time to meet up.

Jacob, congrats again. You did awesome.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

congrats to all hopefully i will be able to get there next year


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, you shoulda seen today... down 3x's at the half with 3 holes in the paper.... first shot, x; second shot x; third shot doesnt wanna come together, let down... draw again, still doesn't wanna come together.. glance at the clock and I could swear I see 17sec left... bang, 9... take a couple breaths and look up, 27sec left

Ended up with a 24x 299 today, it was a tough round today

For haveing my bow 3 weeks, shooting 1 vegas round before I came out, a new release, and a 17yo boy pulin the trigger I couldn't be happier.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lexi, you shoulda said hi

I'm not a serious shooter, just ask any of the people who have shot with me


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Good shooting this weekend, Lexi. Wish we could have found time to meet up.


yea I wish I coulda met some of you guys too but I had no internet at the hotel so I couldn't see if you guys were meeting up any other time. I know you said you were gonna meet up on thursday night practicing and stuff but our flight got in on friday morning and actually I got to the hotel with 7 minutes until my line started haha talk about freaking out but anyways, next year I guess haha.



N7709K said:


> Lexi, you shoulda said hi
> 
> I'm not a serious shooter, just ask any of the people who have shot with me


Oh haha I would have but I didn't wanna interupt when you were shooting lol.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, well next time don't worry about it. If you watched at all the first or second day three bales down from me were my mom and kim. Well everytime i'd go tell how I was doing kim would hit me... then on the other side of me was carl, we joked around the entire time

Yeah I'm not serious


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

haha that's funny. yea I think I actually was watching on the third day... but yea that's pretty much how I am. I'm dead serious when I'm actually on the line, like don't mess with me haha but when I'm not actually on the line shooting I could care less.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man I wish I could go to Vegas to shoot since I have never been to any of those really big shoots of any kind. The main reason I can't go to any of those shoots is because it would cost my dad too much money to go there also that he would miss a week of work which could be a real problem since any money we can get right now we definitely need since business is not good for my dad for the past couple of years.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Third day was the serious day for me since I was in first flight. I showed up and everyone was 25 or older and all serious. I ended up having a good time and shot well, but I had way more fun the first two days though.

Adam are you going to shoot flights next year or? Lexi, you gonna be yaffs next year?

Josh, you gonna shoot flights or are you gonna go play with the big boys?


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

yea it was pretty serious from what I saw. almost nobody was even smiling or anything haha. it wasn't a whole lot better by me but it was still a lot of fun.
yea this is my last year in yffs. actually my b-day is 3 days before nationals so even in that one this year I will be in yaffs.so sectionals is the last one I'll be in youth for


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, I only shoot yamfs in like 2 or 3 shoots, other wise its mfs


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

josh and i will be shootin flights next year so i can show him how to shoot. thats right josh im callin you out.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> josh and i will be shootin flights next year so i can show him how to shoot. thats right josh im callin you out.


bring it on buddy!!! im goin after the championship division next year. ill let you take the flights haha. i gotta pay for college somehow


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

lmap yeah it would be bad enoug to lose to me and you guna take on Reo and dave you dmf


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

well bubba, beating you will be easy, and them pros wont stand a chance! lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep thinkin that josh, I'll be right there with ya showing you how its done


----------

